# International show



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not sure if that is true though... I've seen some strange dogs out there who have movement issues or other stuff that isn't "wrong" but not ideal who have gotten international titles... 

AKC is tough to title, but it does mean your dog repeatedly won while being judged against other dogs and the breed standard....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I was always told not to waste my time and money, unless I want to use it as practice. Just like the UKC.

Congratulations!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I hope they keep those judges around. I heard once there was a judge who did that same thing, withheld tilting scores from a substantial number of entries. They were never invited back because these show rely on entries from those who desire an easy title and get very upset when they do not get them.


----------

